

Nvidia hobbles WebGL performance on laptops - AshleysBrain
https://www.scirra.com/blog/ashley/7/nvidia-hobbles-webgl-performance-on-laptops

======
jdboyd
Since Chrome uses the 3D accelerator to render normal pages, without Nvidia's
"hobble" the 2nd GPU would be active all the time, which would be poor for
battery life.

It would be nice if it could be configured to do just that when running on
external power, but I don't think that hobbling WebGL is the goal.

~~~
AshleysBrain
But they already defaulted it to using integrated graphics before to save
battery. It's too far when you can't even change the setting, even when you're
on mains power.

------
voidr
A web browser should not require more than what an integrated GPU can provide,
if you have an app that needs more graphic power, than consider writing proper
native app.

I'm a web developer, however I don't like the idea of giving full access to my
hardware to any random/untrusted script on the web, because people will abuse
it, they will write scripts that will drain my laptop's battery and I people
will start disabling WebGL completely which will defeat the purpose of WebGL.

------
viraptor
The results seem strange. Intel HD 4000 is not a great card, but it's
completely capable of running new-ish games on low/mid settings. I wonder if
there's something even worse going on (falling back to software rendering?) if
it seems to score 10x worse than a mobile phone.

~~~
groups
yeah something is wrong. I ran the test on my lenovo x200s with an intel core
2 duo and intel GMA 4500 graphics and got 3700 "objects" and with a
"tickcount" of 1400. I'm assuming objects are sprites--the test itself doesn't
use the term.

If his HD4000 is getting 1250 objects, I shouldn't get 3700.

~~~
lunixbochs
The test appears to be very resolution-dependent.

At 2560x1600, I get about 1800 objects at 25fps. At 1280x800, I get ~4k
objects at 30fps. At 640x480, I get 16k+ objects at 30fps.

~~~
viraptor
Yeah, well spotted. Just tried on intel 4k HD and got 12k in a mobile phone-
comparable size.

